# ive rejoined, but??



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, ive rejoined the ttoc, do i get another pack with stickers as id like to put them on my car, the last ones were on my tts :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not normally but they are for sale in the shop :wink: ( we don't actualy have any at the minute but they should be here in the next couple of days.)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Not normally but they are for sale in the shop :wink: ( we don't actualy have any at the minute but they should be here in the next couple of days.)


so what are you payin £25 for???

I thought youd at least get a new card and some stickers :x


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sTTranger said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Not normally but they are for sale in the shop :wink: ( we don't actualy have any at the minute but they should be here in the next couple of days.)
> ...


The £25 is a 1 year renewal of an existing membership, that price mainly covers the cost of producing the magazine of which you will recieve another 4 issues.

A new membership is £5 more than a renewal which pays for membership card, window stickers and anything else included in the membership pack at the time of joining. Hence why those items are not provided again with a membership renewal.

The only time you would recieve a new membership card is if we update or change the design of the cards. At which point any new members or renewals will get a new card sent out.

Nick


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I would quite happily pay the amount just to be a member of the TTOC, even if you got nothing other than the satisfaction that you were supporting the club. The fact that you get everything that you get is to me a bonus 

Charlie


----------

